# FreeBSD on Asus X53SC laptop



## Ernestus (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello!
I am a newcomer from Debian and I want to tell you FreeBSD is working fine on laptop Asus X53S.


```
#freebsd-version
12.0-BETA3
```

Hardware:

```
#pciconf -lv
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x16821043 chip=0x01168086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x1ac31043 chip=0x1c208086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x17621043 chip=0x105110de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'GF119M [GeForce GT 520MX]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
iwn0@pci0:3:0:0:    class=0x028000 card=0x10058086 chip=0x08ae8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Centrino Wireless-N 100'
    class      = network
re0@pci0:5:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x12771043 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

*What is working?*
- Wireless
- Ethernet
- Sound
- CD/DVD
- Graphic

*About graphic*
I had to run `Xorg -configure` and then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to make X working:


```
Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWcursor"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAccel"                # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseFBDev"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"                 # [<str>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"               # <i>
        #Option     "FlatPanel"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPDither"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CrtcNumber"             # <i>
        #Option     "FPScale"                # [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPTweak"                # <i>
        #Option     "DualHead"               # [<bool>]
    Identifier  "Card0"
    Driver      "nv"
    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"     # [<bool>]
    Identifier  "Card1"
    Driver      "intel"
    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection
```

I'd like to know if I can use the nvidia card with its proprietary driver to enhance graphic performance (or use i915 driver).


----------

